# Bomb squids....



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0116 4983 94


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Dun Dun Dun Dunnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Oy vey :kev:


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Click, Click 0312 1430 0001 0164 6349


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Since I live in San Diego how can I resist to THAT call?

9405 5036 9930 0116 5331 01


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

9405 50#6 @930 *116 5%23 68

Poor sucker!!!:deadhorse:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

andrprosh said:


> Since I live in San Diego how can I resist to THAT call?
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0116 5331 01


Ah... San Diego...

...I'm told it means "A Whale's Vagina"


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Ah... San Diego...
> 
> ...I'm told it means "A Whale's Vagina"


It does in German


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

andrprosh said:


> Since I live in San Diego how can I resist to THAT call?
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0116 5331 01


This is now officially a Ron Burgandy bomb thread.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> This is now officially a Ron Burgandy bomb thread.


You're bombing Ron Burgandy? Better be sure to include a couple bottles of scotch!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

johnmoss said:


> You're bombing Ron Burgandy? Better be sure to include a couple bottles of scotch!


Scotch?


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Ah... San Diego...
> 
> ...I'm told it means "A Whale's Vagina"


Anchorman-Afternoon Delight - YouTube


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Embedded:


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

94055036993001166799%*


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Brad's in!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Is this where I put this?

0311 32&0 [email protected]$7 [email protected] 13&!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Stay classy guys!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> 0311 32&0 [email protected]$7 [email protected] 13&!


That's baby making music right there. Ungh.


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

I love lamp.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

0311 2550 0003 90** 67**

If you want to figure that one, it won't be too hard.

It still won't help. Bring a shovel.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

I guess ill watch .... I mean until something better comes along :cheeky:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

kapathy said:


> I guess ill watch .... I mean until something better comes along :cheeky:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0117 2955 10


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Sometime close to Christmas....


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

More like moose droppings...


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I love how well we always stay on topic. :lol: Wait, what was the topic? Oh yeah!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

you squids and your hair-brained schemes....


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> you squids and your hair-brained schemes....


Silly Sweater, Squids don't have hair...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> you squids and your hair-brained schemes....


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Whats this all aboat!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

meatcake said:


> Whats this all aboat!


Only time will tell... We're sworn to secrecy!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Only time will tell... We're sworn to secrecy!


Well it looks like crazy fun. Subscribed!!


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Nice secrecy touch there, lol.


AStateJB said:


>


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

meatcake said:


> Well it looks like crazy fun.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

atllogix said:


> Nice secrecy touch there, lol.


The options are limited when you upload from your phone... :lol:


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

meatcake said:


> Whats this all aboat!


I have no idea but...

0311 2550 0000 123x xxx5


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

nikonnut said:


> 0311 2550 0000 123x xxx5


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Whats this all aboat!


This is aboot someone getting totally jacked up. The fallout should be fun to watch.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

lostdog13 said:


> This is aboot someone getting totally jacked up.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

David_ESM said:


>


That poor doggy. I give him a 9.0 though; nice backflip.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

And all of this RIGHT after Oldmso told everyone NO MAS...you guys do NOT listen to your elders.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

meatcake said:


> And all of this RIGHT after Oldmso told everyone NO MAS...you guys do NOT listen to your elders.


If we add up all of our ages, we are like.....3 years older than Oldmo. That means he is not the boss of us.

Besides, one never knows - we just might have decided to bomb Oldmo for saying no mas!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

meatcake said:


> Whats this all aboat!


It's about hitting a great BOTL and hitting he/she hard! It's what we Squids do!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0116 4983 94


I'm confused, Grand Exalted Poobah Squid...are you sending this out or is this your Mom's handiwork?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

meatcake said:


> And all of this RIGHT after Oldmso told everyone NO MAS...you guys do NOT listen to your elders.


of course they don't....they think they know better than everyone else, so they don't have to respect anyone's wishes

that's Webster's definition of a sociopath, BTW


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> It's about hitting a great BOTL and hitting he/she hard! It's what we Squids do!


whether they want you to or not..but that doesn't matter, as long as what it's you want to do, huh?

who the f%6k made you the Grand Equalizers of the Universe?


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> whether they want you to or not..but that doesn't matter, as long as what it's you want to do, huh?
> 
> who the f%6k made you the Grand Equalizers of the Universe?


The UN. Look it up. It's in the UNESCO charter.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> If we add up all of our ages, we are like.....3 years older than Oldmo. That means he is not the boss of us.
> 
> Besides, one never knows - we just might have decided to bomb Oldmo for saying no mas!


so you say you respect Shawn but decide to mass-bomb him even though he'd prefer you not for the sake of your own personal aggrandizement?

how is that respecting a BOTL?

oh, I see..that's all just bullshit....you're gonna do what you want because you think it's right and to hell what the target cares

f^&8king hypocrites


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Ouir, 

I'm hoping that I have misunderstood your last few posts or that maybe you had a pin-loose or maybe too much sauce. Sometimes posts on the interweb can be misunderstood because they have no context, no physical clues or voice inflection to go with. If I have misunderstood, i apologize and all is good.

We went on a bombing run, we do it all the time, nothing new. The target is deserving, a very well respected member who had it coming. It's all in good fun.

The name-calling seems sincere and not in jest. If you are serious, you assume too much and the name calling is uncalled for and way out of line.

Now back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> It's *aboot* hitting a great BOTL and hitting he/she hard! It's what we Squids *are all aboot*!


As I was reading this, I just kept picturing Craig reading this with his beady eyes and floppy head.

And I thought you were retired.


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

hachigo said:


> As I was reading this, I just kept picturing Craig reading this with his beady eyes and floppy head.
> 
> And I thought you were retired.


Keep it up crustacean...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> who the f%6k made you the Grand Equalizers of the Universe?


Good Question. I made David the Grand Poobah. Don't remember nominated us for Grand Equalizer...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> so you say you respect Shawn but decide to mass-bomb him even though he'd prefer you not for the sake of your own personal aggrandizement?
> 
> how is that respecting a BOTL?
> 
> ...


I see someone was using their jump to conclusions mat this morning. Hold on to your britches a couple more days before freaking out Pete 

Edit: Oh and...


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I was sick this morning, your argument is invalid.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Fellas, I'm sorry about the things I said last night....you guys are great members and contributors to this forum and I can be a real asshole sometimes..okay, more often than not and that's no excuse for my comments ..I was out of line and I know it.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

All is forgiven. I respect the fact that you were willing to make a public apology. No harm, no foul! 

Now back to your regularly scheduled destruction, already in progress.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks, Josh


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry haven't been able to update...... Up up & AWAY
9405 5036 9930 0114 7334 80


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Pete, 
I'm new but I've been here long enough to see what a kind and generous soul you have, brother. We all have our moments (God knows I do!). Water under the bridge, sir.


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Agreed. I feel the exact same way


nikonnut said:


> Pete,
> I'm new but I've been here long enough to see what a kind and generous soul you have, brother. We all have our moments (God knows I do!). Water under the bridge, sir.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

nikonnut said:


> Pete,
> I'm new but I've been here long enough to see what a kind and generous soul you have, brother. We all have our moments (God knows I do!). Water under the bridge, sir.


:tpd:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

You know what would be hilarious? If freakin Pinhead was the target here........I would literally laugh my ass off, never having had the pleasure of drying it with a hand dryer.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> I would literally laugh my ass off, never having had the pleasure of drying it with a hand dryer.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

haa haa haa...









at a wal mart...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Did I miss something....Oh Hell! I was killing chickens on Friday and didn't get to the Post Office on time...My little box 'O joy will be leaving the California Gold Country tomorrow....Destination...Destruction!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

meatcake said:


> And all of this RIGHT after Oldmso told everyone NO MAS...you guys do NOT listen to your elders.


When did a) this happen.... and b) it affect us?



hardcz said:


> I was sick this morning, your argument is invalid.











ound:



ouirknotamuzd said:


> Fellas, I'm sorry about the things I said last night....


wtf just happened? I just get a PM that says when to send it and where. Has there been bombing drama lately. If so I probably need to brush up on some reading. Can someone point me in the right direction?

Que up date stamp of rant....


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> All is forgiven. I respect the fact that you were willing to make a public apology. No harm, no foul!
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled destruction, already in progress.


:grouphug::drinking:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

INCOMING!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

exprime8 said:


> haa haa haa...
> 
> View attachment 40112
> 
> ...


that HAS to be David's Cousin!!!!! lol


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> that HAS to be David's Cousin!!!!! lol


Because I have wanted to use this gif and your post is the first one where it is at least a little bit fitting...


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

So, that's where all the easy chicks will be??? lol

I was out at a bar with a buddy of mine and he said something to this girl, she didn't like it and told him to go to hell. His response? "I hope so, that's where all the hookers and beer will be!"


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Out for Delivery


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> Out for Delivery


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

:twisted:


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

STATUS OF YOUR ITEM
DATE & TIME
LOCATION
FEATURES
03112550000390896747
First-Class Mail®
Delivered
August 27, 2012, 1:10 pm

Ditto!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Live unveiling going on in V-Herf right now.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

damn. I have to put the kids to bed now  hope to see a thread later with all the carnage!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Live unveiling going on in V-Herf right now.


 stupid work!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> stupid work!


He opened yours first anyways.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

0311 3260 0001 0194 1145

Better late than never :gr


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Flabbergasted and speechless.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> He opened yours first anyways.


Saving the best for last. lol I would have enjoyed watching him open the rest too.



David_ESM said:


> Flabbergasted and speechless.


 Enjoy, Bob!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

where is this mysterious v-herf?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> where is this mysterious v-herf?


https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7638873c12215389ab548cde10f120d2ade38e4b?authuser=0&hl=en

Everything opened but he is still here.

Edit: And we are full up at the moment.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

all full...


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> all full...


I'm out to make dinner - hop in!

Ginger-hoisin chicken and marinated mushrooms, for the record.


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

I am truly blown away and I have a ton of pictures to take. To be honest it will probably be tomorrow before I can get everything together and posted. 


Offically extinct trilobyte


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Enjoy them Bob, you deserve them!!!!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

sucker!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Haha Bob! And mine hasn't even launched yet!

:evil:


I think I figured out how to make Google work on my office Mac... I got the kids, but I'll be in later!


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Great target you picked this time. Bob deserves it!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm late! 9400 1096 9993 7116 9044 41


Yup... temporarily reinstated for this one!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Welcome back to the fray...mister ninja zombie!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

hey Bob, any thoughts about changing your avatar back? oh, and have you been hit with anything you might be able to use a petrified raccoon ***** on? hahahahahahahaahahahhaaah....mwuahahahahahahaha


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

And to think...thats not all :mischief:

9405 5036 9930 0119 8028 46


----------

